# Blue Button remote for 501



## JustinK (Sep 2, 2002)

Does anyone know how to use the blue button remote with a 501 to control the pvr features? I got a used 501 but no remote and I don't want to spend 50 bucks for a new one thanks


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Can't be done, Justin. It doesn't have the buttons for it.

Nice avatar, though.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually it can. In AUX Mode
AUX must be set to 222
select = play
ch up = stop
ch dn = pause
brouse = ff
theme = rewind
2 = PTV
6 = skip forward
4 = skip back
# = dish home

EDIT: I forgot one additional detail, TV mode must also be set to 222. You will not be able to use to control TV. Only the 50x

Two more keys.
In SAT mode
* = ptv
# = search


----------



## JustinK (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the info now how do I set up the aux button?


----------



## JustinK (Sep 2, 2002)

Never mind I need to start learning to read the user guides. I guess sometimes it's easier to ask you guys. Anyhow thanks again.


----------



## mdrobnak (Aug 11, 2002)

Hold down the Aux button until all the buttons on top (sat, tv, vcr, aux) light up...then let go...enter 222 #, and the aux light should blink three times...

-Matt


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

I learned something. Sorry, Justin. Didn't mean to steer you wrong.


----------



## JustinK (Sep 2, 2002)

Thats okay Terry I guess we all learn something new everyday.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

I edited previous post to add more info.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

Ch 101 is helpful in using remote


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Can you use this to tell a platinum remote to operate a seond 508 in the aux mode?


----------



## samo (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bob Haller _
> *Can you use this to tell a platinum remote to operate a seond 508 in the aux mode? *


I just tried, it blinks 3 times so 222 is valid, but unfortunately if I press AUX it turns my SONY TV on and off. Code 2222 doesn't work either. Does anybody know correct code for Platinum remote to operate 508 in AUX?


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

No, the platinum remote cannot be set to control another E* receiver in aux remote.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Dish Depot page for the blue button remote sez it works with the 501/508 to include PVR?

Blue Button remote info @ Dish Depot

Remotes: DISH Network Universal UHF/IR Remote With PVR Function 
Replacement for ALL DISH Network receiver models including PVR501s and 508s. New, Blue Keypads.


----------

